# Looking for a sweet mild cigar



## nickftw

So I am new to cigar smoking and trying to find a good go to cigar for a daily or weekly smoke. I am looking for a mild cigar that has a sweet taste. The first cigar I ever had was a Dutchmaster grape, and yes I know its probably not considered a real cigar but it tasted great lol. I recently had a Drew Estate Java Mint and it was okay, nothing special. I am open to any ideas, as far as size I would say something that would burn for 1 hour or so and then one that will last me on the golf course.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sengjc

Most flavoured cigars are mild, try Carlos Torano Reserva Decadencia, the Flor de Oliva Natural Sumatran wrapped sticks, CAO flavoured range or even the Gurkha Grand Reserve.

For unflavoured, try the Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva Natural. Arturo Fuente tends to make cigars with a sweeter profile.


----------



## nickftw

Thanks for the advice, I am also wondering when buying a cigar that has been infused with like cherry or mint, how the quality of the tobacco is vs a regular non infused cigar. I want to be able to have a good tasting smoke without having to worry about them using cheap infused tobacco to create the taste.


----------



## smokin_dad

What price range do you want to be in


----------



## asmartbull

When I hear sweet and mild I think Perdomo Champagne...


----------



## nickftw

Id like to stay in the 4-6 dollar a smoke range, I have no problem buying in volume I just need to figure out the right one to buy lol. So far I have been spending 6-8 bucks a smoke trying to find the right one and its getting expensive haha


----------



## abhoe

CAO La Traviata Maduro divino for an unflavored cigar.

Acid Kuba Kuba for flavored cigar


Both are going to be sweet.


----------



## asmartbull

La Fontana makes an inexpensive PC with a "sweetened" cap.
My buddy LOVES them.
I think he pays about 65.00/box.....but may be off a few $$$


----------



## nickftw

asmartbull said:


> La Fontana makes an inexpensive PC with a "sweetened" cap.
> My buddy LOVES them.
> I think he pays about 65.00/box.....but may be off a few $$$


I actually had one last sunday at the pool, It was okay, the sweetness wore off pretty quick.


----------



## sdlaird

Look into the Bacarrats. I have had a couple, not really my cup of tea, but sweet, mild and has a sweetened cap. Would probably be a good transition cigar. Not truly "infused" as the flavored cigars are, but not straight tobacco either.


----------



## quincy627

Snoop has a sweet line if your into that kind of smoke.


----------



## StogieNinja

Nick, when you say "sweet", are you talking about naturally sweet tobacco, or a sugary sweetness?

I'd avoid the maduros if you're looking for the sugary kind of sweet. Maduros are a naturally sweeter tobacco, but it will be more of a cocoa flavor than a sugary sweetness. Based on your enjoyment of the grape flavor and your feeling that the Java wasn't great, I would look at some of the ACIDS... the Kuba Kuba is likely going to please your palate.

Another option would be to look at some of the tins of cigarillos in your local B&M store. Try something like the CAO Eileen's Dream.


----------



## nickftw

I am looking for a more naturally sweet tobacco, I did enjoy the grape flavor/ sugary sweetness but prefer to smoke a more naturtal tobacco


----------



## xeromz

For flavored - i think the CAO flavors are the way to go.
For unflavored - I would go for something like Oliva Connecticut, but I also 2nd the AF Gran Reserva Natural. Both are tasty.
I wasn't a big fan of the Perdomo champagne because it was too floral and citrus tasting. But some people love those flavors so if you like those I would recommend that too! I think the people in this thread have nailed it, when it comes to a nice variety of sweeter milder cigars.


----------



## ghe-cl

If you want to smoke tobacco stay away from the mass-produced drugstore style cigars. Nearly all use what's called homogenized tobacco, a pulverized sheet produced by adding ingredients such as cellulose. I'm not a fan of cigars with additives, but if you stick with manufacturers such as Drew Estate, CAO and Gurkha you'll get cigars that use quality tobacco.


----------



## StogieNinja

nickftw said:


> I am looking for a more naturally sweet tobacco, I did enjoy the grape flavor/ sugary sweetness but prefer to smoke a more naturtal tobacco


Ah!

Well, then, my friend. Welcome! 

Definitely look at some of the Fuentes, as others have said, they tend to be a little on the "sweeter" side.

Try a few different connecticuts for a milder smoke - I'd recommend the Oliva Connecticut, the 5 Vegas Gold, and the Perdomo Champaign. They can all be found online for a $3-4ea.

Then try a few different maduros, for a more rich, robust, but still sweeter smoke. I'd recommend the Perdomo Champaign Noir, the A Fuente 8-5-8 maduro, the Padron 2000 maduro, and the AB Tempus Quadrum maduro are all good ones that can be had under $5.

There are a few Rocky Patels out there too... the Edge series is a decent bargain brand, and comes in several different wrappers. There's a vintage that's really sweet, some of the other BotLs here can chime in on that one.


----------



## jswaykos

I will second the CAO La Traviata Maduro. Had one last weekend and thought it was VERY sweet. Tatuaje Blacks also have a nice caramel-y sweetness to them. EPC maduro... some of the Fuenta Hemingway maduros.... all of these I've noted as being "sweet."


----------



## nickftw

Thanks for the advice everyone, I am going to stop by my local cigar store tonight and pick up a few that were suggested, I will report back after trying them out


----------



## Max_Power

Fuente Magnum Rosado R44 if you can find them. By far the sweetest vitola of the line, but not highly available. The R52 would be my second choice.


----------



## nickftw

Well to update everyone, I just smoked a nice Tatuaje with a cup of decaf coffee. Wasnt the sweetest cigar out there by any means but was really nice.. 

I also bought el triunfador no. 5 corona and a hemingway short story, will report back later when I give them a try.


----------



## Jdaily

I was in the same boat as you. I found the Kuba Deluxe was a really good cigar. It was around $10 USD and was sweet. The flavor was well complimented with a vanilla Porter. That'll be my weekly go to cigar for awhile.


----------



## Matfam1

@Jdaily, welcome to the forum.... I'm guessing that the OP found what he was looking for in 2012 when this thread was created. Glad you enjoyed the Kuba, hang around; maybe post in the intro section. You're likely to find more cigars that you enjoy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Presidente

I'm not too big of a fan of mild cigars, but the Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real was a nice change of pace. It was definitely mild, but had this kind of "punch" to it. It was a fun cigar


----------



## Rafiki76

The CAO line is pretty good. I had the vanilla one with a friend and it wasn't bad. I enjoy a sweet cigar once in a while and I would consider the moontrance or Irish whiskey one personally.


----------



## ras_oscar

I had a Montecristo red last night that had a surprisingly mild and sweet profile, not applied taste to may palette. Of course, it's not going to be a budget stick, either.


----------



## Rabidawise

ras_oscar said:


> I had a Montecristo red last night that had a surprisingly mild and sweet profile, not applied taste to may palette. Of course, it's not going to be a budget stick, either.


The original series have a "sweet"ish taste to them as well.


----------



## Cigary

After 6 years I'm wondering if the po bastage ever found one?


----------



## bustyraker

try a drew estate dirt. it has a sweetened cap but it's a natural cigar. it's a good way to mix things up every now and then. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

nickftw said:


> So I am new to cigar smoking and trying to find a good go to cigar for a daily or weekly smoke. I am looking for a mild cigar that has a sweet taste. The first cigar I ever had was a Dutchmaster grape, and yes I know its probably not considered a real cigar but it tasted great lol. I recently had a Drew Estate Java Mint and it was okay, nothing special. I am open to any ideas, as far as size I would say something that would burn for 1 hour or so and then one that will last me on the golf course.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I think you would like Drew Estate Kuba Kuba infused. I smoked this a couple of months when I first started smoking along with some of the other Drew infused. Be careful buying boxes because most likely if you smoke even 2-3 times a week your palate will change. I can't stand an infused or flavored now, I never purchase mild only full bodied and some medium, mainly dark oily wrapped Maduros. I sold the few infused I had for 30% off what I paid.


----------

